# Hope I made the right decision...



## Roadone

Well I just ordered an 2011 S2 Ulterga build at the same price what I could have bought 2012 Rival build. Did i make the right choice? my first Cervelo  shipping to me next week.


----------



## simonaway427

6700 > Rival in my opinion. You did good (I'm assuming full Ultegra aka no FSA Gossamer to be found?)


----------



## 88 rex

I'd say it's just a matter of whether or not you prefer SRAM or Shimano. Both are quality shifters. Heck, I'd say 105 is a great quality shifter. 


Have fun on the new toy!


----------



## Roadone

Yes full Ulterga setup from the factory, my concern was having the 2011 frame .vs the 2012 frame. But from what I read so far it looks like not much differance if any. Plus I do favor the white/red bike a tad more then the black only on the 2012 S2.

sooo....

Now I hope there is enough room to put on some 4000s 25 tires, I have a feeling its going to be real close. Anyone know if the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires that come on the bike are as good as the GP 4000s?


----------



## enellch

I have about 1,500 miles on the standard Rubino tires, there is nothing wrong with them at all. Ride them out and then change.


----------



## AvantDale

You got a good buy if you paid the same price as the Rival. There is no physical change from 2011 to 2012. Parts wise...the Ultegra model is much better than the 2012 Rival. Heck...the 2011 Rival has better parts than the 2012.


----------



## Roadone

enellch said:


> I have about 1,500 miles on the standard Rubino tires, there is nothing wrong with them at all. Ride them out and then change.


How are they holding up (wear) after 1500 smiles? 

What do you think you can get out of them (milage)?


----------



## Roadone

AvantDale said:


> You got a good buy if you paid the same price as the Rival. There is no physical change from 2011 to 2012. Parts wise...the Ultegra model is much better than the 2012 Rival. Heck...the 2011 Rival has better parts than the 2012.


Thanks everyone, you guys helped me feel good about my purchase...now I'm looking at some different wheels for it.


----------



## Roadone

Well got the bike and just finished putting it together! changed out the tires but not the wheels (for now) went with the Pro 4's to see if I like them. Other then that I'm ready to ride


----------



## Rashadabd

How is the S2 working for you? It looks good, btw.


----------



## skhan007

Wow, it's a great looking machine for sure! I was looking to buy a Cervelo S2/ full Rival group last month, but the LBS just wouldn't work with me on the 2011 pricing (they wanted to sell it pretty close to the price of the 2012) and I just could not afford the extra $$. I think about it every time I see somebody whiz by me on the trails!


----------



## Roadone

Here it is currently with some white 3t bar tape, Ultegra wheels, rotor chain catcher, pro 4 tires. It's just a wonderful bike for me. I do short rides mostly and this bike always seem to amaze me. I'm in a little financial pinch now and the wife already brought up selling the bike off. So far she's landing on deaf ears with me but its making me think. I don't think anyone could go wrong with a Cervelo S2 really. Changing out the wheels makes for a positive change from the stock wheels. Really a great bike! I love it!


----------



## RJP Diver

Roadone said:


> Here it is currently with some white 3t bar tape, Ultegra wheels, rotor chain catcher, pro 4 tires. It's just a wonderful bike for me. I do short rides mostly and this bike always seem to amaze me. I'm in a little financial pinch now and the wife already brought up selling the bike off. So far she's landing on deaf ears with me but its making me think. I don't think anyone could go wrong with a Cervelo S2 really. Changing out the wheels makes for a positive change from the stock wheels. Really a great bike! I love it!


Isn't it a bit "upright" in terms of saddle-to-bar drop? I mean, like, there is NONE! Sort of odd to buy a $4,000 aero bike and then set it up like a beach cruiser, no? 

I'm just saying.

:aureola:


----------



## Roadone

Thanks for your observations, I will make sure I correct that right away...,,sarcasm aside though your right, and I have been meaning to flip the stem and drop drown a couple spacers. This config was how it was shipped to me....plus it feels ok. But just being lazy and forgetting about it.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I talked to my LBS mechanic regarding drop down height. He mention the public have a misconception on the concept. It shouldn't be done just to look like how the pros do it. It should be done for optimal comfort with your style of riding. I had my S2 professionally set up by this same mechanic(27 years of experience) and asked him this very question while he's measuring my knee bend, elbow bend, etc. He also mentioned this is a lost art at most LBS if the shop crew are younger = less experience. I would take your bike to your LBS and ask for a professionally setup so you can optimize your pedaling efficiency.


----------



## Roadone

I've have a tad shorter stem coming in so I plan on making some bar changes at that point. I've had pro fittings before and feel I can get it pretty good for me. Good advise regardless...


----------



## scottzj

RR is correct, get a good lbs to size you in correctly as it will make a world of difference when you ride. He is the way my S2 is set up, however, it is my race bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Here's mine, set up for club and weekend ride.


----------



## RJP Diver

Don't take this as a dig -- I'm not trying to be a "slam-that-stem" kind of jerk -- but what's the benefit of an aero frame if you're going to set it up in such a way that you can't really ride it in an areo position?


----------



## scottzj

Hey RR....thats one tiny bike for sure! haha And you one tiny dude! One of my team mates is small too, he rides a 48....and I harrass him about the weight of the bike being so much lighter compared to my 58.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Yeah yeah yeah, I know. Give me credit since I ride a 51cm, not a 48cm. Sucks being 5'6" without other people pointing that out to me. lol I guess I do have a lightweight bike advantage. Thanks for pointing out the advantage for being short. hehehe


----------



## AvantDale

Flexibility will come in due time. When I got my Cannondale four years ago...I had a full stack of spacers. After about a year of riding...my stem is all the way down. When I got my S2, slammed the stem and cut the steerer.


----------



## scottzj

Well here is what my 58cm S2 weighs....however I forgot to take off my gamin! DOH!


----------



## Rashadabd

I recommend making sure that you are also thinking about fatigue before you cut the tube and not just looks and flexibility. It's important to consider how long you can hold a particular position on a long ride (if you do long rides). You can definitely build up muscle endurance the same way you can improve flexibility, but some folks have old injuries or neck, shoulder, arm, wrist and back problems that they should keep in mind as well.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Good point Rashadabd. I know I the winter layoff usually shows even if I do spin class during those spring month rides.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a good discussion on the issue:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/should-i-cut-my-steerer-tube-247029.html

Regardless of what you decide to do, enjoy the ride!


----------



## scottzj

Rashadabd said:


> I recommend making sure that you are also thinking about fatigue before you cut the tube and not just looks and flexibility. It's important to consider how long you can hold a particular position on a long ride (if you do long rides). You can definitely build up muscle endurance the same way you can improve flexibility, but some folks have old injuries or neck, shoulder, arm, wrist and back problems that they should keep in mind as well.


Exactly, the main reason I have different bikes. As my race bikes I do not ride all the time, mainly training and racing. During the city centuries and such, I use a much more comfortable bike or just cruzin the strip.


----------



## AvantDale

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I talked to my LBS mechanic regarding drop down height. He mention the public have a misconception on the concept. It shouldn't be done just to look like how the pros do it. It should be done for optimal comfort with your style of riding. I had my S2 professionally set up by this same mechanic(27 years of experience) and asked him this very question while he's measuring my knee bend, elbow bend, etc. He also mentioned this is a lost art at most LBS if the shop crew are younger = less experience. I would take your bike to your LBS and ask for a professionally setup so you can optimize your pedaling efficiency.


Most fitters will set you up on the conservative side. Typically with a 45 degree back angle. They ask you a series of questions before they start. Alot also depends on your physiology. If you got the flexibility of a 2x4...of course they aren't going to give you a low position. They will typically set you up on the high side. You can always lower your bars as you gain more flexibility.


----------



## RedNose44

Rashadabd said:


> I recommend making sure that you are also thinking about fatigue before you cut the tube and not just looks and flexibility. It's important to consider how long you can hold a particular position on a long ride (if you do long rides). You can definitely build up muscle endurance the same way you can improve flexibility, but some folks have old injuries or neck, shoulder, arm, wrist and back problems that they should keep in mind as well.


Very good points. I have alot of old injuries and set up my R5 with a little less aggressive bar height than my previous bike, and so far so good. I did about 2 1/2 hours yesterday and felt good when I got off the bike. I find myself being able to ride harder and faster when I am more comfortable.


----------



## Roadone

Well...Just got my new bars and stem! Yay! So I went to a narrow bar width (+carbon), shorter stem and lowered it some plus some new cool red lizard skin tape....I love it love it love it! it's now ready for many more smiles ahead! Now I hope I just don't get forced in to selling it...


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Now you just need some red cable housings to blend with the red Lizard Skin.

Question on the Lizard Skin, does it have gel cushion or is it well padded? How much did that cost?


----------



## Rashadabd

RR, I checked it out a while back and it was like $35 a roll or osmething like that at the lbs I lived near at the time. You might be able to find better online. It's cool feeling stuff though. I really like the Zipp bar tape I use.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Rashadabd, is the grip plushy? Or am better off using cork tape?


----------



## Roadone

The lizard skin is cushy soft but not like the 3t tape that I had before it. It is ultra tacky and so far this is the best feeling bar tape I have tried.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's weird, but it is kind of "naturally soft" without being thick imo. I guess you could double wrap it or put some Fizik gel padding under it and have a nice all around feel.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's definitly unique, but Zipp is my favorite that I have tried.


----------



## Rashadabd

I should add that I defintely liked the Lizardskins and recommend trying it.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

The stock tape, Fizik, doesn't offer cushion on my bar when I am riding through rough roads. Either that or I might have gotten used to my old bike's gel pad cushion underneath the canari bar tape.


----------



## scottzj

I agree the Fizik was not the best at all. I changed mine to lizard skin too, prob the same as above. Also you could do like I did and get the high dollar Gore cables (just in red) to give it cleaner look.


----------



## Roadone

Put some red hudz covers on...I may do the red cables like RR mentioned since its hot out and not riding as much. Not sure if I like the red or black hoods better...opinions?


----------



## RedNose44

I like the red hoods with the rest of the red you have going on there.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I'm the opposite. I like the black hoods to match the brake levers. Definitely red cable housings for sure.


----------



## Roadone

Well that settles it then...I'll have to do one side black one side red.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Nice joke. You aren't serious, right?


----------



## scottzj

I am not too keen on all that red but everyone has their own tastes. In fact, I dont care for white bars or hoods as they just get too dirty for me to deal with.


----------



## Roadone

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Nice joke. You aren't serious, right?


 Looks good!


----------



## Roadone

scottzj said:


> I am not too keen on all that red but everyone has their own tastes. In fact, I dont care for white bars or hoods as they just get too dirty for me to deal with.


Yeah I love the red and white bars and stem, I'm a clean freak so white does not bother me at all. Not 100% on the red hoods though (but I have heard red is faster) ... I love polishing and taking care of my stuff!


----------



## xjbaylor

In my opinion, which is virtually worthless, the only time hoods and bar tape should match is if they are black. Actually, I think that either hoods or tape should always be black. For example:

White tape + black hoods = good
Black tape + red hoods = good
white tape + red hoods = bad
blue tape + blue hoods = bad

Again, only my opinion, and I wouldn't judge anyone who disagrees with me. It is such a minor point, and clearly not a determinant of the quality of the bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Roadone, where did you get the carbon bar and stem out of curiosity? I went to the 3T website and notice they make 2 different carbon bars, Ltd and Team. Which one did you purchase?


----------



## Roadone

TEAM Bars and TEAM Stem... Arts Cycle & Ebay


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Roadone, where did you get the carbon bar and stem out of curiosity? I went to the 3T website and notice they make 2 different carbon bars, Ltd and Team. Which one did you purchase?


Before you replace your bars and stem, make sure you know what you want out of a new bar/stem. Do you want a deep or shallow drop? Do you want a smooth curve to the drops or an ergonomic bend? What width bar do you need? What total reach do you need out of the bar and stem? 

The difference a new carbon bar makes is real, but it is pretty subtle. The difference in a new carbon bar that provides you the correct fit is pretty substantial. Make sure you get the fit right, or you are just throwing away money. 

If you decide a new cockpit is for you, don't forget to take a look at williamscycling.com. They just released new bars and stems, and they look great for the price.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Well, I'm am thinking about swapping my 3T aluminum handlebar and stem with a carbon bar and stem of the same size since I am already fitted by the mechanic at my LBS.


----------



## Roadone

I think it does more the ego then real world function. That being said I do feel a difference but not much, really like the setup though!

Oh...and just so you guys know I lost 1mph by switching back to my black hoods over my red ones


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Well, I'm am thinking about swapping my 3T aluminum handlebar and stem with a carbon bar and stem of the same size since I am already fitted by the mechanic at my LBS.


If it is what you want no reason not to swap out the bar. There are MUCH better uses of your money than a carbon stem however. Most people would argue that the forces placed on a stem are more adequately handled by aluminum than carbon, and most carbon stems are still aluminum stems with a carbon wrap. However, for the price of the Williams kit I might consider their carbon stem. It is beautiful.


----------

